# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum > [Question] Does your business have a data backup solution?

## cibecs

Data backup is becoming increasingly important with a new focus on a 'culture of compliance' - does your business back up its data and if so, how do you do it? Do you have a backup policy that relies on users? Do you use cloud? If you're interested in the importance of data backup for your business you can check out the 2010 data loss survey

----------


## Webmaster

Hi Cibecs

This I know to be a huge issue for most small to medium businesses.  I am even surprised the stats are as high as 46%. Question is of those.. Who updates data regularly? 
It can prove to be a real problem if something happens to your data and if you keep it on disk how can you be sure that cant be stolen, lost or obtain fire damage as well?

I recommend keeping a disk but also save your data online. There is an application called dropbox ..do the Google.. Its got a beginner package that is free giving 2 gigs online storage.
For companies saving documents and files this is plenty if you need more you can always pay for a step up package.  This is a great way to update your backups on the fly and even share all your scanned documents and invoices with your accountant on the fly!

Hope this helps 

Regards

----------

